# What’s you’re theory?



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

On this forum, How many of the 12,000 members do you think post at least once a twice a year? 

Of them, who’s actually playing guitar?


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

There’s 12,000 ?!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Less than half.

But why is this in this section and not open mic?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Less then 10%


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Some basic "Online stats" are at the bottom of this page:
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?online/
I'm not sure if they are "Real Time"

More stats at the bottom of this page:
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

clearly, the robots are taking over.

why so many robots?

for the record, I'm not a robot and I play guitar every day.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

There's less than 100 of us regular posters. Probably less than 50 if you exclude the for sale sections.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> There's less than 100 of us regular posters. Probably less than 50 if you exclude the for sale sections.


That's almost depressing. But it does give me reason to spike my coffee.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

I like to think of the regular posters as an “Elite” group ! 

My feeling is that there are some infrequent “big fish” members out there that only come to the surface once in a while. I’m glad that they are with us here too !


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, a little like voter turnout in this apathetic country.

Okay, I'm in a better mood now.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Could it be younger people use different forms of media? I've read even facebook membership is dropping rapidly, people using twitter and instagram instead?

I don't know what instagram even is, and only know of twitter from the news articles that mention it.

What I wonder is how many younger people ever make an attempt to pick up an instrument. Most seem to be glued to their phones 24/7. (actually not just young people)


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2019)

More like, what % of that 12K actually have lives?


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

laristotle said:


> More like, what % of that 12K actually have lives?


I guess the secret is out ....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

brucew said:


> What I wonder is how many younger people ever make an attempt to pick up an instrument. Most seem to be glued to their phones 24/7. (actually not just young people)


For statistical purposes:

I am old, am glued to this forum 24/7 (on a computer...not a phone) and attempt to pick up an instrument.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

greco said:


> I am old


I knew it !!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I actually like the fact that there are so few active members. I've been on some larger forums and there is just too much drivel and way more trolling. I do actually play guitar, but if I spent the time that I spend here practicing, I'd be a much better player.

And yes, I suspect that a substantial part of our membership are bots.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

The opinions almost made me cry...

And I realize it is not that a surprise...

I was entitled as moderator on a Quebec site in French because
I used to participate much as I learned much there... and gave much back.
Now, to illustrate what it became : It is nearly my personal blog !
There is another active and valued member there... from France.

Add on : Some members apparently wanted the group to move on fbk :
Not much life there either though they collected a "nobody knows anything
about playing music crowd" at the opening...

Bots ? Some two or three years ago, we were banning six to ten bots a day.
The problem lasted at least a month.

So, I am glad we may be some fifty here.

I recently went on two other huge sites (French and American) and
I decided to concentrate mainly on two aspects only because
I would otherwise spend all my time there...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I run a prs group on fb and its mostly one guy spamming his kids gigs and vids.

It had more life but went to the wayside it seems.

There will always be core groups of folks on forums.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bullet said:


> I knew it !!


Birds of a feather?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't have any theories about the forum or membership itself. I like the "hometown" feel of it though. I don't get a good chance to talk to others about gear or music specifics at the level I want. So this is where I get to do that. Can't really talk to my buddies about amp builds, guitar upgrades, effects, music theory etc as many of them haven't got a fucking clue what I'm talking about half the time. We all have our differences in opinions on many things here, which I fully embrace. Even if some opinions run me the wrong way for some reason or other. I like to keep updated on what's new, good, bad etc in gear and music in general, so this has becomes a reference point to which I can flush out certain ideas and concepts.

The forum has also given me a different perspective on how others approach music playing, writing, and listening. I'm a Rock musician/player, but not so full of myself that I can't make ample space for other styles and opinions that can enhance what I'm already doing or trying to achieve musically. If anything this forum has allowed me the room to improve my predisposed opinions on certain subjects that I'm either overly familiar with OR completely unaware of. One thing that I'm not crazy about is the heavy emphasis on gear compared to the seemingly minor emphasis on music creation, theory, and song structure and style. On that note, shout out to the instructors that give so much of their time and energy to facilitate that part of the forum.

This isn't exactly a theory, but whatever. It's part of how I feel about this place. Mostly good shit here.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

greco said:


> Birds of a feather?


Yes I’m afraid so .. I’m a young 55 year old bird


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I like this place. I really love playing music.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I visit 2-3 times a day, don’t post a lot but I’m snooping.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

All are Welcome obviously. I wonder what happens to big posters who just fade away. I know that these forums are very addictive. Also some fade away from guitars. (That I don’t understand from my point of view). Also, given the smaller number of posters, there are fewer active threads available.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont begrudge anyone else who finds something else to do, or otherwise finds life away from guitar. If you have to put a guitar down for 5 years, guitars dont wink out of existence after that.

Im greatful for our knowledgable and helpful group. I hope new members make an effort to be both of those things and not just spam their wares (gear, youtube channel, actual spam).


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

brucew said:


> Could it be younger people use different forms of media? I've read even facebook membership is dropping rapidly, people using twitter and instagram instead?
> 
> I don't know what instagram even is, and only know of twitter from the news articles that mention it.
> 
> What I wonder is how many younger people ever make an attempt to pick up an instrument. Most seem to be glued to their phones 24/7. (actually not just young people)


My generation killed forums with Facebook. The next generation abandoned Facebook when their older family started using it. They mostly live on Snapchat and Instagram to my knowledge.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

sambonee said:


> All are Welcome obviously. I wonder what happens to big posters who just fade away. I know that these forums are very addictive. Also some fade away from guitars. (That I don’t understand from my point of view). Also, given the smaller number of posters, there are fewer active threads available.


I'm known to come and go from forums. Become a regular known post whore, and then disappear chasing new projects only to return a few years later.


----------



## old and tryin (Mar 27, 2019)

The newbie here...I'm pretty sure I will be posting more than once or twice a year. As far as playing...teaching myself, so its a slow process, but I try to pick the guitar up everyday for even a short time.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> clearly, the robots are taking over.
> 
> why so many robots?
> 
> for the record, I'm not a robot and I play guitar every day.


Clearly, you are not. Anyone can see you are actually a minion.

Or are you? If you asked a robot if he was a robot, would he tell you he was. Probably not. So the jury's still out, I guess. 

I'm not a robot -------- that I know of. But I don't remember what colored pill I took so I could be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> I'm not a robot and I play guitar every day.


----------

